# Indian Relics



## zanes_antiques (May 17, 2007)

Here's a few arrowheads and other artifacts.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 17, 2007)

Here's some of my dad's surface finds from years ago.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 17, 2007)

Here's a nice slate pendant or Gorget found in Pickaway County, Ohio.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 17, 2007)

Cool stuff Zane. My digging buddy got in to  arrow head  & Indian relic hunting last year, he  found a (tool) hill and has been finding a lot on that hill lately, the rock bug hasn't hit me yet, its cool and all, but I love my glass, I go but it just doesn't get me as excited as old glass. Rick


----------



## Road Dog (May 17, 2007)

Here is a Stanly Point that was salvaged from a Clovis Point. Indians Recycled too.


----------



## longneck (May 17, 2007)

nice finds guys keep up the good work[]  but leave a few for me to find


----------



## Road Dog (May 17, 2007)

Here is a Hammerstone on the left and a Grinding stone for a Mortar on the right. The Hammerstones I find all have thumb holds.


----------



## LC (May 17, 2007)

I have looked for INDIAN artifacts for years, and to date, all I have ever found are INDIAN SEX STONES. One arrowhead found me once in a creek bed while hunting fossils. I have a Friend who is into the Indian artifacts big time. Would love to find just one before I croak!


----------



## bearswede (May 17, 2007)

Walk freshly plowed fields near water...


 Ron


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 17, 2007)

Hey Dog, I always heard tht style point called a Bifurcate. That "Stanley" term is new to me. 


 Hey Lou, We'll have to get together sometime and hunt relics. There's some really good areas of concentration in Ohio. I used to hunt a lot outside Columbus near a town called Hebron and Buckeye Lake.

 It's good to see you post Joe! I was getting worried about you.

 Ron, I like to hunt bottom fields too. I head straight for the high spots.


----------



## Road Dog (May 17, 2007)

This is a Stanly Narrow Stem. It is a burficate type point. This is what these were named in N.C after the county they were first documented.


----------



## capsoda (May 17, 2007)

I only have a few arrow points. Most of the Indian artifacts I dig go to my dad. You guys have some very nice examples.

 The wife says that I am the only Indian relic she need laying around her house.[8|]


----------



## longneck (May 18, 2007)

hey zane thanks for the worry    but here's a few of my made axes  guys  just thought i would post some of my work and they all were made the hard way   hope you like them have no true axe finds myself tho     thanks


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 18, 2007)

Hey Joe as you probably already know, most of the larger relics were found when plowing with horse drawn equipment. It would be quite difficult to miss an axe or spearpoint when you might trip over it.
    Just think what it must have been like when a 7" Dovetail flipped out of the dirt!


----------



## madman (May 19, 2007)

hey zane nice stuff !! heres my 2 cents 4 very nice flints mike


----------



## madman (May 19, 2007)

pix


----------



## LC (May 20, 2007)

Did that many times Ron, guess I was jsut in the wrong area or wrong level. Not much ground turning done in this area anymore, mostly no till planting.


----------



## LC (May 20, 2007)

I would like to get up with you at some point in time and do so Zane, haven't hunted any for a long time. Hunters around here always used to tell me to search the second level. Did not make much difference where I looked. There is some very good places around here noted for great artifacts, but as with everything, no one is ever allowed to hunt there.


----------



## Niko (May 21, 2007)

Nice looking stuff. After hunting for bottles about an hour with no luck, I started sifting sediment. I was not expecting this, almost knocked me off my feet. I had the artifact bug long before the bottle bug.


----------



## LC (May 21, 2007)

I once went with a Friend of mine to visit his Uncle, who he had not visited in a while. The Guy was eighty years old, this was probably  around 1980. He lived on a farm, passed down to him from his Father. He was retired of course at this time and date. We were standing in the yard talking, and I asked,,,, Walt,,,, did you ever find any arrowheads when you used to farm the ground. And his answer was like I heard so many other times from other people was,,, Yeah, I used to pick them up by the handfuls when plowing with a one horse plow for my Daddy when I was a Boy. They seemed to be just everywhere back there, pointing to an rear at the back of the farm. But, then he said,,, would you like to see them, and of course, I said yes. We stepped into a summer kitchen which was built onto the back of the house. In there was an old cupboard, with about eighteen inches of leg height under it. He pulled out a pretty good size box from under it, and I do mean a good size box. This box was full of arrowheads, spears, and I do not know what all, being I am not well versed on identifying artifacts. I figure there had to be at least between two and three hundred pieces in that box, and the smallest piece was about two inches in length up to six inches, and a few others longer than that. I would say there were a lot of small flints as well, but if so they were in the bottom of the box, as I did not get to look that far down. Some were as wide as three inches at their widest point. *Yeah, I know, who the hell does he think he is fooling !* I am not trying to fool anyone, this is truth. There were black, red, and several other colors in that box. Every piece I looked at did not have a chip, knick, or anything else wrong with them. To make things short, I came close to having a heart attack when I first seen them. They were just thrown in there loose. I said to him,,, Walt, you without question have a large sum of money laying there in that box. You should take them out of that box, and put them back by layers between cloth or something to protect them from damage. He looked down at the box, gave it a heard kick back under the cupboard, and said,,,, Nahhh, my Nephew will get them some day. And I assume he did, went to his auction a few years later after his death, and there was no sign of an arrowhead anywhere. I think of old Walt and his great treasures every time I see an Indian relic. I figure there had to be one heck of a camp site at the back of that farm, and most likely, there are hundreds of more pieces to be found there, that will most likely never be found, considering who owns the property now.[/align]


----------



## Digger George (Jun 2, 2007)

I love those ancient artifacts! I've found hundereds of points and tools, etc. over the years. I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 2, 2007)

I wanna see!

 Here's another. I'm not sure if it's real or not. I didn't find it. It appears to be an Adena Point Type but it is serrated, like an Archiac point. Two completely different Periods.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2007)

*My digging  buddy Paul is in to arrow heads  and relics,(I like my glass) he was hunting on a (tool) hill in the area, and it was getting dark he had a flash light to look for heads, a storm was rolling in and  a flash of lightning lite up the sky right at that time he found an arrow head with a streak of white going through the head, IM not into the names of the stones, but it was called a lighting  Stone or something like that, he said the wind was blowing and  and the storm just came upon him when he found that arrow head  Eeeeeeowwwwwwwwww  the Indian gods  have spoken !!!*


----------

